# Anglers using Live Kittens as bait



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_797528.html?menu=


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

that is soo wrong kinda funny and im a sicko and kinda wouldnt mind seeing it even though i like animals but sick nonetheless good find p45 i wonder what this fish looks like?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I dont like cats, but thats just wrong and cruel


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Thats just wrong P45, your a sick bastard


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

those sick bastards


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


>


 god damn well i see why they might use kitties still wrong but onceagain i would like to see how they bait the cats is it a carolina rig or texas? lmao that was wrong lol maybe they use a bobber lmao god ima get flamed for that lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

why would they do such a thing


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how do you rig a cat


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, the kitten would definitely suffice as a bobber too, good thinking there









i hate cats


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

where do they put the hook thru

up the butt or in the mouth :laugh:

i am gonna be flamed for this


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Now thats a good way to solve the stray cat problem in the cities.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

That's awesome.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

this thread, thats f*cking wrong


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

sickening totally sickening


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

They probably tie the string around the cat.....but why would you waste life to catch the monostrosity of a fish?? It's ugly, fat, and disgusting....certainly can't be a show peice and there are plenty of other fish people can eat.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

thats f*cking disgusting... what kind of people do that?!?!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i think it's knida funny...

we slaughter cows and pigs and sheep and no (normal*) one cares... what's a few kittens fer fishing?

*(flame suit on) normal people being classified as non vegitarian or animal rights type people


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

jeepman784 said:


> i think it's knida funny...
> 
> we slaughter cows and pigs and sheep and no (normal*) one cares... what's a few kittens fer fishing?
> 
> *(flame suit on) normal people being classified as non vegitarian or animal rights type people


 exactly


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

sucks for the kittens


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> jeepman784 said:
> 
> 
> > i think it's knida funny...
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The eat dogs in some Asian countries (I dont know exactly where)

They would get murdered in ancient Egypt for that!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hays98 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > jeepman784 said:
> ...


 well-said


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

Ever hear the saying "there's a fine line between pet and pelt."? Although some Eastern civilizations eat dogs and cats and wear their fur, that's completely unacceptable here.

In western society, the laws state that cats and dogs are "companion animals" and are off limits to any form of exploitation that causes pain or death in the animal. The only legal exception being medical research.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

all i gotta say is people should take it easy. Life is a viscous cycle.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

jeepman784 said:


> i think it's knida funny...
> 
> we slaughter cows and pigs and sheep and no (normal*) one cares... what's a few kittens fer fishing?
> 
> *(flame suit on) normal people being classified as non vegitarian or animal rights type people


Is there such a thing as humanly slaughtering an animal? I understand we slaughter animals for food but I think it's done in quick humanly fashion. I can't imagine using a kitten as bait is a humanly way of killing an animal and you think it's kind of funny? What does a Few mean? You don't know how many and even if it's one it doesnt make it right. Why don't you let them use your family kitten or puppy then brag about how funny it is. Then it would be funny watching the animal rights activist slaughter you.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

and not to mention its very diffrent, we slaughter cows and pigs, they dont suffer until maybe a fraction of a section when they are killed. but we are talking about live kittens, u rig up a kitten alive on the rig. that is so f*cking sick and wrong,








ANYONE WHO DOES IT IS A RETARDED BASTARD


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

more info on the sheatfish:

THE CATFISH (SHEATFISH) (Silurus glanis) 
Description: The cat fish is the largest fish in the fresh waters of Romania, the record in the Danube Delta is of 400 kilos. It is a grey fish without scales, its skin being protected by layer of mucus. It has a pair of mustaches on its upper jaw and on its lower jaw it has 4 mustaches used for sensing, which together with the very developed smell are used to compensate the very bad eyesight. These are signs of adapting to the deep and muddy waters. The minimal dimension of a caught catfish is of 50 cm.
The lure used for sportive fishing: In the Delta the frequent lure is the mole cricket, a worm pile, frogs, live bait (fry especially), twister, wobbler and spoon. Artificial lures aren't very successfully.
Fishing places in the Danube Delta - Caraorman: usually the catfish gets together on the bottom of deep channels in pits: Crisan-Caraorman channel.
Fishing period: During summer the catfish feeds intensively and the July is a very good fishing period. During wintertime it goes into pits for winter sleep and its activity decreased along with the water temperature.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh where can i buy one


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

garygny said:


> jeepman784 said:
> 
> 
> > i think it's knida funny...
> ...


 So you're telling me that when they slaughter chickens. Zapping them with the equivalent of a cattle prod. Cutting there throats and letting them bleed out upside down while they are still alive and flapping around then dipping them into boiling water to loosen there feathers while they are still flapping is quick, painless, and humane?

But yet you think it would be funny watching a person get slaughtered though?

Contradict yourself much?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> and not to mention its very diffrent, we slaughter cows and pigs, they dont suffer until maybe a fraction of a section when they are killed. but we are talking about live kittens, u rig up a kitten alive on the rig. that is so f*cking sick and wrong,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read my previous post and tell me if you think they feel any pain?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Kory said:


> But yet you think it would be funny watching a person get slaughtered though?
> 
> Contradict yourself much?


 You know what I meant by watching the animal rights activist slaughter a person. I meant literally. I'm sure when they slaughter animals in the U.S. it is more humane than using a kitten for bait and if it's not I wish it was. Thats all. I'm not a vegitarian or an animal rights activist. I just don't like to see any living creature suffer for no reason.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

for all you ignorant members who claim that slaughtering a kitten is equivalent to slaughtering chickens and cows, wake up will you. how on earth could you compare a domesticated animal to a mass bred chicken???? yes all animals have feelings and yes we do slaughter farm animals for consumption on a mass scale, but we dont domesticate them over hundreds of years to just kill them!!! cats and dogs once where all wild but we chose to domesticate them and have them in our homes, we have grown with them and brought them into our lives, this has taken over hundreds of years to achieve, they are percieved today as a house hold animal, more than a pet in my eyes, an extension to the family. so all you guys saying its o.k and "acting" like you dont care cos your just as hard as nails................








that is what i have to say about this!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm who originally thought this up... One day someone's just like hmm i think im gonna use kitty to catch me a fish??? like wtf is wrong with people these days... what happend to the good ole worm or minnows??


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i have seen to bait live frogs but cats.....thats sick!!!!!!









jim


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

one thing everyone forget is, if the kitty can do a good doggy paddle, it'll live for another day...survival of the fittest kind of thinking

and guess what...slaughter houses in the US are not humane. How do you think they kill chickens? tell them a funny story so they laugh themselves to death?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> for all you ignorant members who claim that slaughtering a kitten is equivalent to slaughtering chickens and cows, wake up will you. how on earth could you compare a domesticated animal to a mass bred chicken???? yes all animals have feelings and yes we do slaughter farm animals for consumption on a mass scale, but we dont domesticate them over hundreds of years to just kill them!!! cats and dogs once where all wild but we chose to domesticate them and have them in our homes, we have grown with them and brought them into our lives, this has taken over hundreds of years to achieve, they are percieved today as a house hold animal, more than a pet in my eyes, an extension to the family. so all you guys saying its o.k and "acting" like you dont care cos your just as hard as nails................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quit whining they cut up live puppies in eastern Asia as a delicacy. They eat horse in France, Belgium, and Sweden and most people in the US think of them as pets lets hear a speach about that too.

We all have fish as pets too and I don't see you crying about me ordering a catfish at Red Lobster either.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Kory said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > for all you ignorant members who claim that slaughtering a kitten is equivalent to slaughtering chickens and cows, wake up will you. how on earth could you compare a domesticated animal to a mass bred chicken???? yes all animals have feelings and yes we do slaughter farm animals for consumption on a mass scale, but we dont domesticate them over hundreds of years to just kill them!!! cats and dogs once where all wild but we chose to domesticate them and have them in our homes, we have grown with them and brought them into our lives, this has taken over hundreds of years to achieve, they are percieved today as a house hold animal, more than a pet in my eyes, an extension to the family. so all you guys saying its o.k and "acting" like you dont care cos your just as hard as nails................
> ...


 yeah the animals are domesticated arent they, dont waste my time.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > rbP NUT said:
> ...


 great comeback


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Kory said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 this is the last time im replying to you because your so predictable and as easy to read as these posts, you just want a "come back"! like i have time to waste.lol


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > rbP NUT said:
> ...


 Yet you keep doing it?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

kory does the same thing to me man









i think that the animals that we kill to eat are not really animals at all. just clones that have been breed so that the grow mature very fast and then get killed after 2 weeks so we can ahve a nice dinner

now dogs arent breed like that but slautered animals are breed to be killed

they dont breed kittens to be kilkled


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> kory does the same thing to me man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol it's cause your so easy Lu









By the way what's kilkled?


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

If someone had cat or dog on the menu, I'd try it.
Just saying...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ive eaten Horse meat, its quite delicous


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i ate a Chickens FINGER once....what a weird part of an animal to eat....the weird thing is....it tastes just like CATFISH!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> i ate a Chickens FINGER once....what a weird part of an animal to eat....the weird thing is....it tastes just like CATFISH!


 Chickens don't have fingers


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The eat dogs in some Asian countries (I dont know exactly where)
> 
> They would get murdered in ancient Egypt for that!


 right here. but i dont eat them poodles anymore.









on the topic, that is a poor and unfortunate catfish. imagine it survivng for some scores of years and will just end up with those ********. just like in this pic.....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

camotekid said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > The eat dogs in some Asian countries (I dont know exactly where)
> ...


 um that not a catfish its an Aligator Gar


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, sorry. i mean just like the gar on the pic. :smile:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Poor kitty.


----------

